# Carrier Ac Help!!!



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Our AC died last night.







Ihe manual said the 'AC on' light blinking indicates either a sensor problem or a compressor problem. The fan still runs on fan, but if you turn it to cool, it just dies, and the 'AC on' light blinks. As we're out camping, miles from anywhere I thought I'd check the assembled group wisdom to see if there is anything we can do to test the unit, or perhaps reset it and see if it will restart. What say you one and all?

Thanks for any help
Dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Complete power down both AC and DC.

Once power is reconnected make sure you have at least 110 or greater AC voltage before and after you start the AC.

Use the emergency AC button to test.

If voltage drops below 110 turn it off or the motor will die young (it may already have died).


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes power down at the AC breaker and at the 12V fuse. On mine the 12V fuse that feeds the refrigerator is the same circuit
that feeds the A/C.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

For now at least this is working and we have some AC again. It is supposed to be in the upper 90s here today and this would have been ruff!
My DW says... Thank You! Thank You, Thank You! THANK YOU!

Thank You Kevin and C.A. for the info. This has saved this trip from being a meltdown.

Kevin... Long time no see. Come to another rally.

Dave


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> For now at least this is working and we have some AC again. It is supposed to be in the upper 90s here today and this would have been ruff!
> My DW says... Thank You! Thank You, Thank You! THANK YOU!
> 
> Thank You Kevin and C.A. for the info. This has saved this trip from being a meltdown.
> ...


We're out of commission for the moment with a dead refrigerator.
See ya soon.
Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

FYI - If the AC unit detects a loss of voltage 3 times while being commanded to run it will lock out operation until you power it down. With it being hot and everyone running the AC units the power may dip to the point of the AC unit detecting loss of power.

Monitor the voltage or you may find it does it again this afternoon when everyone's AC's are running. Help things out by reducing your power consumption and you may avoid this issue.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

OMG, you guys scare me







Every time is read about things breaking down, "especially A/C or Heat" I freek out!







I imagine it's me out there, and I will be stranded. Do these things happen ALL THE TIME? A/C or Heat goes out, I tell DH I am going to Hotel! No kidding, it freeks me out.

This is our first year to own a TT. Only been out in it 3-4 times. EEK! I've never been a "camper"... but TT sounded good. I wonder now.

HEIDI


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> Do these things happen ALL THE TIME?
> HEIDI


No, not all the time.......only when you need it


----------

